# marquis tree



## oldirty (Apr 14, 2010)

looking for a climber/bucket operator with cdl. proper skills will get you your own crew. crane removal experience a plus.

email [email protected] dot com if you are interested.

marquis tree is one of the best equipped companies in all of new england. the owner is a good guy to work for and your coworkers are good guys to work with.

looking to fill position(s) as soon as possible. we are also looking for a cdl A driver.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Apr 14, 2010)

Let me ask my wife first, lol.


----------

